# Mono-Sling Challenge



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Tomorrow I'm starting a one week mono sling challenge with my S-Shock, I've made a few extra band sets with the same 0.75 Precise & micro fibre pouches. All cut to 3/4"-1/4"x6.5" & got a bunch of the 8mm lead I've been enjoying. Anyone who has any advice or experience please feel free to share, I need all the help & support I can get lol. Also, anyone interested in joining me I'd be glad to have the company so to speak - someone to commiserate with haha.. Anyhow I'll be target shooting and hunting at between 10-15m with hopes of employing the S-Shocks drop compensation sights past 15m - my goal being to increase my max comfortable/effective range to 20m with this setup.

Again any input or suggestions are welcome as always, wish me strength fellow shooters lol!


----------



## Eldon 77 (Aug 20, 2018)

Can't wait to hear the review I been looking at that guy for a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

3/4 by 1/4? Pouch end looks wider in the photo. Seems like a serious taper for lead... Do you always shoot half inch tapers?

Chef, try 5/8 by 3/8 with that setup if you get a chance. Treefork turned me on to the 1/4 inch taper a couple years ago, and it made sense. They don't have to be super narrow, they just have to be lighter than what's in front of them. See if you don't get a third more band life too!


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm due for another Mono-Sling Challenge so I'll join in with my new TTF Pocket Parasite for a week and get some good practice in!


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Ive been shooting a lot of different frames lately and im starting to feel like my accuracy has diminished across the board. Maybe I need to stick with one frame for a bit and refocus on the basics...hmmm

What im trying to say is: I'm in!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I'm in! I'll be shooting my spalted oak peghead with sumieke peach bands and mini marbles.


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

For me it is actually very easy. I shoot the lbs almost exclusively anyway!


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Dec 20, 2018)

I'll join in with the OTT Taurus. We haven't been getting along very well and could use some quality time to get to know each other better. Having a hard time adjusting to the grip, as I usually use a thumb supported grip instead of the hammer/pinch grip.

Sent from my mobile using Tapatalk. Please forgive any typos.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I'll jump in with the OTT mini Taurus. Need to give it a chance to teach me about band, ammo, pouch selection. Let us know how you are doing.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

@Hulla Baloo thanks wry much for that info, yeah it looks different my photos sometimes get a mini wide angle effect for some reason. Yes I've had pretty good resists with these bands but I'll give those dimensions a go!

@Everyone else, wow I can't believe how many are ready to join me that's awesome! Will post my results tomorrow after my first shooting sessions of the day!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> I'm due for another Mono-Sling Challenge so I'll join in with my new TTF Pocket Parasite for a week and get some good practice in!


I went back and found your original challenge. Now are we going to post sorta daily like you suggested or just random comments about how we are doing?


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

SJAaz said:


> SamuraiSamoht said:
> 
> 
> > I'm due for another Mono-Sling Challenge so I'll join in with my new TTF Pocket Parasite for a week and get some good practice in!
> ...


Totally up to you, its your challenge this time. Maybe folks can post as much as they want but at least report on how they did after the week?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

Only had a short while to shoot today. This whole job and work thing is really starting to get in the way. 
Anywho, I managed about 50 shots or so before it was too dark. I wouldn't say that I'm shooting lights out with it yet, but I'm loving this peghead! More tomorrow. ( I hope)


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I am in!

I need this right now. I have been shooting LBS, Y Pocket Shooter, and Jester, Mule, SPS...And that does not even include my pfs shooting. I need to commit for a little bit.

I will be shooting my Jester with 1742 tubes (I think) at 5" inactive length on tabs and 6mm (1/4") steels.

I really suggest we post pics of our flips.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

@SamuraiSamoht I think that's the best idea and what is sort of intended just post what you're happy with and discuss your progress as long as you can. I'm trying to stick this out as long as possible, I'm already seeing significant results but I made one change already: swapped out my bands. I'm running the dimensions suggested by @Hulla Baloo suggested of my red bands, same ammo & pouch. This is the first set I've sent a ball into a soup can with from ten yards so hats off to you Hulla they're already sweet as anything. They die in about 200 shots but hey I've got a lot of this elastic and they're snapping all pouch side.

The ease of draw is just sinister. Today's objective is to get some paper punched and post my results, I encourage you gentleman to join me if time and schedules allow for it!

Happy shooting all!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Okay guys.. this is day one lousey picture. Sorry I'll try for better manana. The 2 shot with circles are the 2 warm-ups. 5 shots taken. 2 went off the paper, 2 high one left. I think maybe i have to much soup on my bands or maybe go up to 7/16 ammo.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

I'm shooting this simple oak natty this week. So far so good. If I can find time, I'll shoot some paper and post the results.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I will get pics or a video tomorrow.

But day one I shot 100 shots on a 3" (76mm) spinner...I just shot...didn't really count, but I estimate way under 20% accuracy.

I was at 30% consistently, but I took a long break from daily practice. It shows.

also I hope to get some copies made of some fun targets Bushpotchef made for me.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Im using my new custom and Im slowly getting dialed in. I forgot to take a picture of the target but Im using 1" shoot-n-see stickers as targets. I have been doing 5 shot groups and Im psyching myself out on the 4th and 5th shots and widening the group. Need to keep working on that. I think Im rushing it and getting tense because my first 3 shots are usually pretty tight.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

View attachment 270494


Well, day two.

I lengthened my straight cut yellow bands by about 1/2 inch. This brought the group down and tightened up the shots.

Then I went to 7/16 ammo thinking I could drop it in to the bull. Surprised to see little change. Hmmmm...I hate to anchor any higher than my cheek bone. I am holding on the bottom of the bull now. Any advice from the gurus would come in handy about now.

Also bear in mind that I'm about 8 feet short of the 10 meter line. Guess I gotta buy a bigger house.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Well, day two.

I lengthened my straight cut yellow bands by about 1/2 inch. This brought the group down and tightened up the shots.

Then I went to 7/16 ammo thinking I could drop it in to the bull. Surprised to see little change. Hmmmm...I hate to anchor any higher than my cheek bone. I am holding on the bottom of the bull now. Any advice from the gurus would come in handy about now.

Also bear in mind that I'm about 8 feet short of the 10 meter line. Guess I gotta buy a bigger house.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Hey where's my photo?


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Hey where's my photo? I'm lousy with these high falooting low down 'puters!


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

High left for me usually means I'm speed bumping. My thumb is creeping in front of my forefinger prior to release. Release- always look there first. Quit fiddling with your rig- :nono:


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Well this represents what I am doing fairly consistently. Getting a good group and then a flier. 1 inch target sticker from 33 ft.
My observation today was that my breathing was inconsistent and some of the releases were still rushed. I have worked on this before but I have fallen out of practice I guess. Onward!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I shot some fun paper over cardboard with fun targets made by BushpotChef.

The results of my week long mono-flip challenge Day 2. It is a lot of room for improvement but still very fun.

I was high and left all day! I shoot 5 rnds at at a time. 30 total shots. Circles are hits and X's are misses. 8 technical hits...6 possible kills...consist, but no tight groups.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Hulla Baloo said:


> High left for me usually means I'm speed bumping. My thumb is creeping in front of my forefinger prior to release. Release- always look there first. Quit fiddling with your rig- :nono:


Oh Hulley

That's cold ..Really really cold. LOL


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Mako Pat...

Hey another hallway shooter! Took me awhile to figure the photo out. Good luck and hang in there!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Day three


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

SJAaz said:


> Day three


Man I never know where my stuff is going to show up! Working on my release, sent two shots heavenward. I'm getting there guys! Day four is going to be fantasmagorical, I can tell you now. Keep up the work boys and don't be afraid to post a little something. I'm burning up more thread than a rug factory. Come on guys get involved!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Day 3...no shots fired.

Tomorrow 1st light.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

I'm fashionably late to the party but better late than never  shooting this lovely frame this week.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

A day late Day 3...
I pushed my accuracy up to 30%...and tye paper rabbit was Bull's Eyed!

I shot half my 100 shots outside and the lighting and mood was brighter.

5" of 1742 tubes on "muh" Jester.

All shots at 11 yards (10m)...mostly 1/4" (6mm) and 10 shots of 5/16" (8mm) at an 8oz ginger ale. Spew! And it brought my average up...5 hits outta 10 shots.

Also found a small tree frog, a little bigger than a U.S. quarter.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

MP...

Hang in there amigo! Geeze your getting fall colors already. Man I miss that!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Last night, I ran another 2 Practice 5 shot round from 28 feet. Most allowed in my house. I shot like Annie Oakley. two in the bull, five just under. Man I was stoked! I just knew today was going to be great! I bounced out of bed this AM. Fed the dog got some cooking done and got right down to it. Figured I'd lower my anchor point JUST A SMIGGON.. Things went down hill from there. Shot fifty times, score... One bulls eye, one fork hit, two off the top of the catch box, and the rest all over a 81/2" X 11" sheet of printer paper. Even got three glances off my middle finger. (I shoot with the pouch hand open except for thumb and index)

I can see why golfers end up throwing clubs. All I taught myself today was a bunch of bad habits. I give up. Maybe tomorrow I'll shoot again. Maybe not.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

SJAaz said:


> Last night, I ran another 2 Practice 5 shot round from 28 feet. Most allowed in my house. I shot like Annie Oakley. two in the bull, five just under. Man I was stoked! I just knew today was going to be great! I bounced out of bed this AM. Fed the dog got some cooking done and got right down to it. Figured I'd lower my anchor point JUST A SMIGGON.. Things went down hill from there. Shot fifty times, score... One bulls eye, one fork hit, two off the top of the catch box, and the rest all over a 81/2" X 11" sheet of printer paper. Even got three glances off my middle finger. (I shoot with the pouch hand open except for thumb and index)
> I can see why golfers end up throwing clubs. All I taught myself today was a bunch of bad habits. I give up. Maybe tomorrow I'll shoot again. Maybe not.


Maybe start fresh with a new set of bands? For the pouch release, sorry if it has already been mentioned, be sure to pinch directly on top of the ammo and not in front. Also once at full draw look back at your pouch hand and see if you are accidentally rolling the pouch and moving the ammo away from the center of the pouch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Made it out camping with my Dad this weekend and diced up a bunch of cans. The cans are pretty big compared to my usual targets but they were sure fun!
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

@SJAaz, That stuff happens.

Do not even think of it again.

Just shoot some more as soon as you want. I was happy to shoot as well as I did today...but I will not even think about when I shoot tomorrow.

I was even happier to identify the issue with my wilder placed shots...release-bending my thumb or dropping my elbow and changing my alighment.

When I get too caught up I just smash up cans for a bit...also helps to have coffee first.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

...also helps to have coffee first

MP

I think three shots of "Old Stump Remover" are the order for the day. Thank you very much for the encouragement, I was really down! Then seeing those fall leaves in your photo made me want to call the dog and wee wee on the fire. Get out of this stinking desert were a man can go out side and enjoy fall. I'll be better tomorrow.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Hey...head on up here any time and bring the dogs...They'll love a night on the river banks.

Fire already on the ground, too.

Pour over coffee by a fire in autumn is a cure for most ailments.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Broke a band on Saturday and rebanded with some Ussop 0.6mm green. Still haven't had a chance to set up and shoot paper yet. Just been shooting cans and plinking around the yard with clay ammo but I think I'm starting to feel better about my shooting.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

MakoPat said:


> Hey...head on up here any time and bring the dogs...They'll love a night on the river banks.
> 
> Fire already on the ground, too.
> 
> Pour over coffee by a fire in autumn is a cure for most ailments.


Man you don't know how good that sounds about now. They tell me that the heat is just about over here and I can get back outside and shoot some cans!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

SLINGDUDE said:


> Broke a band on Saturday and rebanded with some Ussop 0.6mm green. Still haven't had a chance to set up and shoot paper yet. Just been shooting cans and plinking around the yard with clay ammo but I think I'm starting to feel better about my shooting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is a nice looking flipper! Do you use a taper? I read up a little on the precise green .6mm and they seem to use a pretty fair taper.


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> SLINGDUDE said:
> 
> 
> > Broke a band on Saturday and rebanded with some Ussop 0.6mm green. Still haven't had a chance to set up and shoot paper yet. Just been shooting cans and plinking around the yard with clay ammo but I think I'm starting to feel better about my shooting.
> ...


Thanks, bud. These green flats are just straight cuts, somewhere around 11mm wide and I'm drawing them to about 550% elongation but they still feel like they can stretch a little bit more. This particular cut with these bands I have been enjoying for shooting lighter weight ammo such as clay shot. Good band life too.

Sometimes I shoot straight cuts and sometimes I shoot tapered flats. The yellow bands I had on this fork before were 3rd gen Precise yellow 0.55mm. I cut those to a light taper, somewhere around 17mm-14mm.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Hey Samurai said something that caught my attention. Maybe start fresh with a new set of bands? For the pouch release, sorry if it has already been mentioned, be sure to pinch directly on top of the ammo and not in front. Also once at full draw look back at your pouch hand and see if you are accidentally rolling the pouch and moving the ammo away from the center of the pouch.

I always got my grip on the pouch the way I wanted, found my anchor point, THEN extended my left arm and aimed. Never occured to me to extend my arm then look down at the pouch before anchoring. Also as I pinch down on my index finger, it lowers and comes in line with the edge of my extended middle finger causing frequent tics as the pouch goes by. More and more often lately. To combat these defects, I am curling my middle digit and checking the pouch after coming to a draw. It's a little rattie right now, but with practice I think it will improve my shooting. Thanks Samurai and Mako Pat for not giving up on me. I guess this is what the big 5 day shoot out is all about. Helping others become better.

Not going to post a photo today, the results of my tinkering are not to pretty. But tomorrow is a new day. May change my bands much to Hulla B's displeasure! :neener:


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Spent a little bit of time on the spinners again today. Had a 50mm, 40mm and 25mm setup. I was pleased to be getting consecutive hits on the 25mm. The 50mm is for morale when I miss too many times on the smaller ones but I should probably make them all as small as possible. :lol:

I'm taking an extra second or two more than usual and am trying to get my breathing regulated which seems to help a lot. Less tension in the shoulders.

The feel of the new sling is getting to be more familiar which means less of a distraction. The more you can get the mechanics and technique into the periphery the better the focus imo.


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

SJAaz said:


> Hey Samurai said something that caught my attention. Maybe start fresh with a new set of bands? For the pouch release, sorry if it has already been mentioned, be sure to pinch directly on top of the ammo and not in front. Also once at full draw look back at your pouch hand and see if you are accidentally rolling the pouch and moving the ammo away from the center of the pouch.
> 
> I always got my grip on the pouch the way I wanted, found my anchor point, THEN extended my left arm and aimed. Never occured to me to extend my arm then look down at the pouch before anchoring. Also as I pinch down on my index finger, it lowers and comes in line with the edge of my extended middle finger causing frequent tics as the pouch goes by. More and more often lately. To combat these defects, I am curling my middle digit and checking the pouch after coming to a draw. It's a little rattie right now, but with practice I think it will improve my shooting. Thanks Samurai and Mako Pat for not giving up on me. I guess this is what the big 5 day shoot out is all about. Helping others become better.
> 
> Not going to post a photo today, the results of my tinkering are not to pretty. But tomorrow is a new day. May change my bands much to Hulla B's displeasure! :neener:


Happy to help if I can! I was helping a friend figure out his fork hit problem a couple months ago and when standing beside him I could see that he was canting the frame a little bit and the pouch was no longer even so he had rolled the ammo slightly. The correction of this seemed to be a big help as he no longer got fork hits after that.

By the way, theres no need to check the pouch every time, just enough to know that you are no longer rolling out of center.  Lots of different techniques out there to try!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Day 4...

100 shots fired on a 3" (76mm) spinner...hit about 10%.

I had a way off day...except all my misses were very close misses. And that is always fun for me.

Back to paper tomorrow.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

MakoPat said:


> Day 4...
> 
> 100 shots fired on a 3" (76mm) spinner...hit about 10%.
> 
> ...


I've heard about those off days :what: . I'll say say one thing. You have a great attitude!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Pretty much self explanatory picture, I'm actually shooting a little better than illustrated but i was having an off morning, too much coffee I think lol. Anyhow nice shooting by everyone, I'm sticking with this for a while longer and will post any progress or kills made with this same rig every day or two.

Good for you guys, stay strong & shoot straight!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

3/4" bulls at 10m distance


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Won't let me edit my other post lol 3/4" bulls @ 10m:


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

BushpotChef said:


> Pretty much self explanatory picture, I'm actually shooting a little better than illustrated but i was having an off morning, too much coffee I think lol. Anyhow nice shooting by everyone, I'm sticking with this for a while longer and will post any progress or kills made with this same rig every day or two.
> 
> Good for you guys, stay strong & shoot straight!


Nice group!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

SamuraiSamoht said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Pretty much self explanatory picture, I'm actually shooting a little better than illustrated but i was having an off morning, too much coffee I think lol. Anyhow nice shooting by everyone, I'm sticking with this for a while longer and will post any progress or kills made with this same rig every day or two.
> ...


Well done! Man I can't hold my sling steady enough to do that. I would have to shoot as the bull went dancing by!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Wow! BushpotChef! You are a dead eye marksman.

SJAaz, Hahaha...yeah, my attitude has been developing for decades...and it also has off days.

I have deemed my shooting time as fun- no matter what. It is like the difference between fishing and catching. Catching is the best, but fishing is a close 2nd.

Today I averaged about 25%...which is good for me. I shot 5 groups of 20 shots each. I shot 80 rnds at the spinner and I tally on a dry erase board every 5 shots. Make the math easy. Then I shot the rabbit 6/20...

Here is why I am so happy about hangimg in the 25% range. I am now consistently doing it...and my range is always 33' (10m).

When I move up to 25'(7.5m) I am shooting 60%-80%.

My target is a 3" (7.5cm) each time.

When I get frustrated I take a ginger ale (unopened) and blast it to bits without counting or measuring. That tiny bit of "pop-whizz" cures my ill mood. And I recycle. 0% guilt! hahaha...


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Thought I would show day one along side day seven.

Have completely changed my go down on my pouch hand and am sure that with a little practice, I can eliminate most of my flyers.

Want to thank Hulla Balloo, Mako Pat, Samurai, Bushpot, and probably ten others for giving me advice that I ignored until a couple days ago. Don't know why old guys have such a time changing, just the way things are I guess. All you guys out there that are just starting, take my word for it. If you are a 1/16 of an inch off on your pouch, that figures out to be over 12" at 33 feet. Listen to these guys. They know where of they speak!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks for the kind words fellas, always trying to improve! Pat it look a like you'd have had some bunnies in the pot there nice shooting! Have you just photocopied the targets I sent you onto paper? Much faster and more efficient than my tracing onto cardboard and redrawing the eyes and bull. @SJaz thatnks man that's kind of you you're improving much and your dedication shows! I think this has been an excellent experience for all involved, I've seen other mono sling threads but usually the criteria is more defined. Here my objective was simply to get us to stick with one frame SOLELY for the purpose of cementing in our minds that consistency with or setups is king. If anyone involved decided to change frames or bands or ammo I wouldn't consider it an issue, rather they are taking the time to see their potential with another setup. I would only hope that they stick with each new rig for a minimum of 5 days with a semi consistent shooting regimen to give a fair trial to their new rigs.

Man I love writing about these nit picky details of our humble hobby, I hope when I finally get my sling blog going to write in depth articles about such topics and post weekly, including other authors such as Leo Cerna & Joey Lujan to discuss new gear and goodies on the market.

Onward slingers, to glory!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

I'd just like to add something you guys might consider trying: I've been really trying lately to make my draw and release as close together as possible in one fluid motion. I release at the *instant my dot floats below the bull. So I'm sort of combining the drawing motion with a slow vertical aiming motion bringing the frame on target from below. It's definitely helped me personally to keep from getting the long draw wobbles and overthinking my shots. Some snipers refer to this as surprising yourself with the shot, I don't particularly like that way of describing it but it vaguely conveys what I'm getting at. I prefer to think of it as 'unleashing the shot' - the shot builds from the moment the draw begins to the moment my ref point hovers beneath the ear and as that instant passes the pouch slips between my fingers.

As Nathan Masters once quoted Blue Skeen,

"Long is wrong."

Happy blasting!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Holy Moley, I will have more to say whwn I am back home tonight.

And I forgot to post yesterday's results because I was dead on my feet! Hahaha...I was having trouble with my consistency due to my band length being too long...it cause all my draw back issues of wlbow drop or poor wrist alignment!

Masters and Skeen are so helpful. And Blue ain't even in this world in person, but he is still teaching us. Woooooo! the chills I have right now.

Yesterday 1 of my sets of 25 shots jumped to 70 percent! I went from struggling to get 25% to a solid 35% overall.

I will definitely be getting some rabbits with ean dispatch. I should go ahaed and make my hide tanning racks.


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Have been faithful and only shot the one slingshot but today is only the second day this week I've shot, lol.

Went through a set of flats (tore at the pouch) and then tried a few different looped tube sets. Shredded some cans and spun the spinner til the cord holding it up broke. Lots of fun and definitely improving my accuracy. Usually I shoot at least 3 slingshots per outing but am seeing the benefits of monotony.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

What do you guys do when you're bands are beyond retying? Cut them into ties? I've been doing that but now I e got an abundance of ties and am getting tempted to start tossing spent sets lol. This goes against my frugal nature, but sometimes trash is trash lol.

Just something to pick at, happy Saturday guys!


----------



## Tree Man (Jun 30, 2016)

I have a pile of bands that aren't really good for anything yet I can't seem to throw them away..lol


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I have the same issue!

Also no shooting today.

Tomorrow I will shoot my 7th day ...besides being a pack rat I am hsving shooting withdrawl after one day off...

But I got some makery almost ready for finishing. Then some mailing to do...this makes me happy.

I did shoot 5 shots and scored a bull's eye with the 1st shot...and hit 3 out of 5! 60% is great for me.


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

Don't discount maybe bad set of bands when your shooting bad. A week ago I was struggling shooting the SPS Accurate. Thought is was because I was shooting a bunch of different frames for awhile. So I put some new tubes from another roll on a couple of my SPS's and I was spot on Accurate again. Tried shooting the other tubes and I was all over the place again. So it was a bad roll of tubes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Good to know CJW, thanks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Yesterday was the first day i shot a different slingshot. Im traveling for work next week and don't want to take the one I've been shooting with me so i switched to an SS jellybean. The only frame I will be taking with me on this trip is the jellybean so this coming week will be another monosling week for me.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

@Cjw thanks for your input indeed I've had bad days, switched sets & been back on as well.

@Mako Pat glad to hear you're shooting and enjoying it! And your making is going well too, cant wait to see what you've got always love your work pal.

Cheers guys happy shooting!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Last day of my mono challenge.

Going to keep up a 100 or so shots with my Jester. But going to do some bb (.177) shoot with an LBS, too.

Today I shot almost all my shots without stopping for warm up. Also no one was here. My last 20 has been the most accurate I have shot ever! ( well, in the past 2 years.

80% and 70% on a spinner at 33'(10m) using 1/4"(6mm) steels and 1742 single tubes.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

MakoPat said:


> Last day of my mono challenge.
> 
> Going to keep up a 100 or so shots with my Jester. But going to do some bb (.177) shoot with an LBS, too.
> 
> ...


Hey Bud... You are shooting the heck out of things! Good on'ya.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

SJAaz said:


> MakoPat said:
> 
> 
> > Last day of my mono challenge.
> ...


I second that, nice slingin Pat!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

So after much deliberation, I've decided this weeks sling will be no sling at all.

That is, I will be shooting frameless. I'm not sticking to any rigs or ammo, but I will be shooting butterfly only & I'll be trying to get a hunt in at some point. First order of business: get home and cut some sets.

Hey frameless guys - what's in your wallet?


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I can only shoot frameless ofver my thump...kind of like pfs frameless...and any fork hit smashes the end of my thumb.

So I am doing so well I am going stick with this Jester.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

this is enticing,i will have to decide on one and *join the Party * here


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Chinese flatband rig
TBG 3/4" straight cuts @ 7.5"
3/8" steel
SS top grain pouch

This was my second target of the morning, forgot how deadly this little fella is.

I'm off to the bridge for some pigeons, it's my day off today.


----------



## Hulla Baloo (Nov 25, 2017)

I see what you did there. 

Excellent shooting. Good luck on the bridge...


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Thanks Hulla!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Yesterday...what a great shooting session and I got in my own head as well.

1st shot was a bull's eye on a Metro Grade target sticker bull. Then I missed the rest of the set of 10 shots. Woooo!

I then at shots 41-50, I hit 4 in a row on the 3" (7.5cm), lost my nerve, then hit the last 2. Wooo

I decided to get out an ISCOR paper target and see if I am ready for some ranking test. Bam! tighter groups all outside the target. hahahaha...I decide to punish a can and end with fun. Woo...

The target pics below...black circles indicate previous day's shots. I am gonna make some copies and get some paper plates today (Thanks to Tex-Shooter and BushpotChef for fun target ideas). Wooooooo!

Apparently I forgot to take pics...That's all, folks.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Today is a hand pain day...but like Tex-shooter does...shoot anyway.

I did okay to may be even good. All shots at 33' (10m) with 1/4" (6mm) steels and my Jester (1745 tubes).

On the target around 30%-35% 2 shots on the yellow...so I am counting them... 7/25. Just the circled hits today. Blue dots were yesterday.

Also just for fun...eat the lemon off this can.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

BushpotChef said:


> Chinese flatband rig
> TBG 3/4" straight cuts @ 7.5"
> 3/8" steel
> SS top grain pouch
> ...


That is pretty deadly for sure............got any pics of how you hold this shooter @BushpotChef ? Is it held kind of like a frameless rig, or....... ?


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

What sling-n-shot said...

Unless somehow you hold that in your palm while you're going bare knuckled. Looks painful no matter how I look at it. But man, you can shoot it!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

I, too, am curious to the grip...

Also must confess, I cheated...I got a trade in from Sheffield...and I had to band this one...took 1 minute to tie and tick aome 1632 tubes and bb pouch..

So here ia my new "mono y mono again" .177 bbs for this stabilized teak wonder and 6mm for my Jester.

And apparently I am now a tube shooter guy.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Here I am double posting again.

I did my shooting outside today. It is miserably hot.

The Jester wearing 1742 tubes & shooting 1/4" steels with 30% overall accuracy. Got up 60% a few times (3/5).

I shot the new teak tube shooter again as well. Scored about 20% accuracy at 33' with .177 bb's.

Bare with me on the videos. I am not unreasonably nervous for no reason...I am just not a video maker.

1st 5 shots of the day.





Last shots of the day.





Color of today's shots is green. 3 bb hit on the 3" spinner...6 1/4" hits in the 2.5" sticker.


----------



## OscarDiant (Sep 13, 2019)

Ver cine online - https://blog.libero.it/wp/veronlinegratispelicula/2019/09/16/ad-astra-ver-pelicula-online/

Ad Astra Hasta las estrellas película 
Ad Astra película completas 
Ad Astra cine 4 
Ad Astra Hasta las estrellas películas 
Ad Astra Hasta las estrellas ver pelicula online 
Ad Astra Hasta las estrellas ver pelicula 
Ad Astra descargar peliculas gratis 
Ad Astra ver películas online gratis 
Ad Astra Hasta las estrellas descargar pelicula gratis 
Ad Astra Hasta las estrellas youtube película 
Ad Astra Hasta las estrellas pelicula completa en mexicana 
Ad Astra película mexicanas 
Ad Astra película cristianas 
Ad Astra Hasta las estrellas descargar pelicula 
Ad Astra pelicula infantiles 
Ad Astra Hasta las estrellas película en español 
Ad Astra Hasta las estrellas cine online hd 
Ad Astra Hasta las estrellas pelicula fox 
Ad Astra Hasta las estrellas si película 
Ad Astra pelicula 24 
Ad Astra pelicula 
Ad Astra Ver cine 
Ad Astra Hasta las estrellas Ver película online 
Ad Astra Hasta las estrellas Ver pelicula en linea 
Ad Astra ver película gratis 
Ad Astra ver pelicula latino 
Ad Astra Hasta las estrellas ver mexicana 
Ad Astra Ver película català 
Ad Astra ver pelicula galego 
Ad Astra Hasta las estrellas ver película euskara 
Ad Astra y descargar cines gratis 
Ad Astra Hasta las estrellas y descargar peliculas 
Ad Astra Hasta las estrellas pelicula online gratis 
Ad Astra online película castellano 
Ad Astra Hasta las estrellas pelicula latino online 
Ad Astra pelicula completa


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

You be shooting like an ace young man!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

SLING-N-SHOT said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Chinese flatband rig
> ...


Thanks very much, sure do have a picture. Similar to regular frameless shooting the ring goes over the pinky finger the the bands are drawn over the back of the hand and they run across the thumb and index finger. Here's a couple pictures:


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

Man, I wish my hands were fifty years younger. I'd like to try that! At my age now, that looks like a invitation to the doc's office.


----------



## AKA Forgotten (Jan 26, 2019)

SJAaz said:


> Man, I wish my hands were fifty years younger. I'd like to try that! At my age now, that looks like a invitation to the doc's office.


Start with light bands and soft ammo, you'll love it ????


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

SJAaz said:


> What sling-n-shot said...
> Unless somehow you hold that in your palm while you're going bare knuckled. Looks painful no matter how I look at it. But man, you can shoot it!


Thanks very much! Love frameless shooting!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

AKA Forgotten said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > Man, I wish my hands were fifty years younger. I'd like to try that! At my age now, that looks like a invitation to the doc's office.
> ...


AKA said it for me , 1632 or 2040 tubes and tinfoil balls!


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

SJAaz said:


> Man, I wish my hands were fifty years younger. I'd like to try that! At my age now, that looks like a invitation to the doc's office.


I am onl 45, but with 41 years of Rheumatoid arthritis...I get it. A frame for me. I do like low forks though...less hand strain.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

MakoPat said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > Man, I wish my hands were fifty years younger. I'd like to try that! At my age now, that looks like a invitation to the doc's office.
> ...


I'm learning to. Still shooting my mini Tarus, it's teaching me a lot about low forks. Sure easier on the arthritic old paws.


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

That is the one of those 3 I will likely pick up, friend.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

MakoPat said:


> That is the one of those 3 I will likely pick up, friend.


I too am interested in the minI Taurus, it reminds me of an American take on the Feihu.


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

MakoPat said:


> That is the one of those 3 I will likely pick up, friend.


haven't banded mine up and shot it yet Pat, but it is one of the most comfortable slings I have ever held, I'll give it

that for sure.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Now that imelda is through with us and before Karen gets here,and my hand heals i will have time to decide which of the babys will be the one,leaning toward the champ tho


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

and the winner is the one I need the most practice with,i shoot the wasp pretty well this one just *toys* with me,so till I get it sorted out,its the one after the punctures heal up a bit,lol.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Hey shooters! Just curious if anyone's still running the same frame or if you'd selected another frame to shoot with, I myself am swapping every week or so but I've noticed a big increase in proficiency with each frame. I've also learnt to shoot PFS full butterfly and it's been a lot of fun both for sake of learning something new and because it's nice to have a full power setup that fits in my back pocket!

Any updates or news other findings I'd be happy to hear about them!


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i have another 6 days of antibiotics and a checkup with the DR before i can shoot again [or ride bikes,make anything,etc.] but i will be sticking withe *champ* for awhile.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

All the best munch friend hope you're back on the frame soon!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Still on the 2040 frameless set going on week two, loving it so far!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

BushpotChef said:


> Still on the 2040 frameless set going on week two, loving it so far!


Okay Chef...I'm in for another week with ya. Frameless this time.

Here is my plan

I built two sets of bands (no pics please). One set is of 117Bs with a 17cal BB pouch, the other is 1/2" TBG with a Simple shot small pouch for 1/4" ammo.

Going to start really close to the target (beer can) and stay at that distance until I can hit it 10 times in a row. Then going to take a giant step backwards and repeat.

When I get out to 10 meters. Start all over again with the big stuff. Any advice from the forum would be taken into serious consideration.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

hand is better,no cramping even after 100 shots,getting more comforatable with the SS champ/axiom.i tried the plastic ball retainers,but went back to the steel,i kind of like the heavier top end,been shredding cans with marbles now on to killin em with 3/8s at 35 feet.not ready to try the frameless test just yet


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

SJAaz said:


> BushpotChef said:
> 
> 
> > Still on the 2040 frameless set going on week two, loving it so far!
> ...


Well firstly good on ya man glad to have an hombre in this endeavour. Secondly I think your regimen sounds spot on, sprinkle in some clay shot for good measure lol. One thing I'd like to give you a little hint about is this: I've found that 3/4 to full butterfly actually is more accurate, consistent & in my opinion easier than short draw. The reason I believe is it allows one to check all your 'stance points' as you draw.

In order it would go as follows:

1. Check stance and foot placement, relax all muscles - do this consciously.
2. Place pinky finger in the rig, lightly take up the slack on the set but do not build up tension.
3. As you bring your band hand up to the target, begin to build up your draw - paying special attention to the way your fingers grip the ball in the pouch.
4. Drawing past the ear, slowly bring your bands to alignment and rest your reference point a hair below your desired point of impact.
5. Now close the small gap between your reference point and your target and at the exact moment the two meet - release.
6. Don't drop your band hand - follow through. Change nothing about your posture except the opening on your fingers to release the pouch - be still, not rigid. 
7. Finally, pay extremely close attention to the flight of your shot and its relative distance to your reference point. In all my experience, shots outside 8m will always ride the shoulder of the tube and not alongside the band. That is, you will be gap shooting slightly like a full butterfly PFS: slightly below and to the left of the bull for right handed (pouch hand) shooters.

I'm going to start another thread that is dedicated to frameless shooters setups, ammo & so on, I'll repost these steps in there as well, hope it helps my friend happy shooting!


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

skarrd said:


> hand is better,no cramping even after 100 shots,getting more comforatable with the SS champ/axiom.i tried the plastic ball retainers,but went back to the steel,i kind of like the heavier top end,been shredding cans with marbles now on to killin em with 3/8s at 35 feet.not ready to try the frameless test just yet


Awesome stuff man stay shooting, can't wait to see what your frameless work looks like! Making a frameless video tonight, cheers!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

BushpotChef said:


> SJAaz said:
> 
> 
> > BushpotChef said:
> ...


Hey chef..I seem to have a natural stopping point about 6-8" past my head. so I guess that is semi BF. I never tried closing my gap down around the target. Will do so manana> Have care and thanks.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

That's great man, sounds like you're off to the races - enjoy!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

An update now. I managed to get a 7/10 at a 4cm spinner yesterday, after a few warm up shots. I am still not at top form, but getting there.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Sharp as a tack @skropi stick with it my friend!


----------



## skropi (Mar 22, 2018)

BushpotChef said:


> Sharp as a tack @skropi stick with it my friend!


It's not the frame's fault, I am fine tuning my posture during release lately


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

posture and stance are important,as much as hold and release.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

@SJAaz sounds like you're off to the races then in my books, have a blast!

@skaard absolutely truth. As in archery they are absolutely critical in proper shot release and these effects are magnified as we increase range.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

BushpotChef said:


> @SJAaz sounds like you're off to the races then in my books, have a blast!
> 
> @skaard absolutely truth. As in archery they are absolutely critical in proper shot release and these effects are magnified as we increase range.


Hey I'm hitting fairly well at close range. made a mistake, instead of closing the gap up to the target, I read close the fingers down to the target. interestings happen when you do that! We won't talk about it, there is women and kids around. seriously, if I pay attention to all the details that I learned shooting forks, I'm pretty sure to hit the mark. I know as I move back, some flaws are going to show, but nothing worth doing can be learned in a day! Onward fellow shooters...aint going to hit the mark if you don't shoot.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

Dang! shooting in the cold is an experiance,especially when you get a *fork hit* shooting frameless


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Sure is different.. don't you love when your hands get a little damp from the weather, you draw out, go to set your anchor, and the band rolls off your knuckle and slaps you in the cheek lightning fast? No? Just me? Okay then. Lol

Really has a way of snapping you out of the clouds, ironically this is why Zen teachers often strike their pupils at random during heir meditation - it draws one back into the immediate present. IMO if you can't a band slap or fork hit, you've only really got ourself to blame.

We just have to decide whether we're chastising ourselves for poor technique - or for beginning to ever shoot frameless to begin with! Lol


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Catch a band slap..*yourself...

I have to figure out how to edit posts... I miss Tapatalk .


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

BushpotChef said:


> Catch a band slap..*yourself...
> 
> I have to figure out how to edit posts... I miss Tapatalk .


Really, I've slapped my self in the face, shot the base of my pointer. whacked the web of my hand. And all that learning to shoot forks! How bad can this frameless be? Heck... I've hurt myself worse trying to shave my brides legs. (she was a fighter that one :naughty Wyoming girl, never been curried above the needs.


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

above the Knees


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Haha yeah man there sorry worse things you could do like folks who do butterfly knife tricks. No frame, no problem!


----------



## SJAaz (Apr 30, 2019)

I don't know how a man can be pretty consistent at 12', move back to 20' and miss by a foot or more! That goes against all the laws of geometry. LOL How does a BB fly true for 4 yards then make a left turn the last 3 yards. Well phooey, back to to the kiddie line for me I guess. :thumbsdown: #@$&%!!


----------

